# No signal from PC to Plasma TV



## GlobalChalet (Nov 24, 2011)

I am currently trying to hook up my Samsung 430 series (model no. pn42c430a1dxzc) Plasma screen TV to my Dell Optiplex Gx260 for general gaming and browsing needs. I am trying to do so through a DVI-D Dual Link Cable with an an HDMI male to DVI-d adapter from the PC straight into the TV.

Initially, I was recieving no connection at all, but after searching for a while, I was able to get the TV to display as a monitor in the Display Settings menu, but when i extend my windows desktop to that monitor, the TV still says "No Signal". Occasionally, i have seen it flash to "checking for signal", but it is only for a moment.

Another strange thing I have noticed is they both seem to display twice in the device manager, to explain, when i open the monitor tab, it shows me four monitors instead of two, and two are duplicates.

How can I get the TV to show signal? From what I have read I do not need to update my drivers, so any help would be appreciated.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

can you explain further 


> I was able to get the TV to display as a monitor in the Display Settings menu,


 this worked and displayed on the TV 


> but when i extend my windows desktop to that monitor,


we need to know exactly what you are trying to setup - 
if you extend the monitor - that often means that if you drag a window to the right of the PC - it appears on the TV screen - is that what you are trying to do ?

if so - ignore below
-------------------------
Not sure if the DVI to HDMI cable/adapter is the problem , have seen quite often this can be an issue 

reading the reviews here - this seems to work Premium HDMI to DVI Cable Gold 2 Metre: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories 
StarTech - HDMI Female To DVI Male Adapter: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics
but no guarantee it will on your TV - so you may find something in Canada the same - look at the reviews and see if they actually work


----------



## GlobalChalet (Nov 24, 2011)

Sorry, I wasn't entirely sure what specs would be needed for something like this to be diagnosed.

Basically, I am just trying to get my PC to use my TV as a display, but it seems i cannot get it to work. As I stated above, all i see on the screen is black, with a blue bar in the middle daying: "no Signal". Occasionally, I have seen this flash to "checking for signal", but it has not once displayed correctly. So tl;dr NOTHING has ever displayed on the TV broadcasting via PC.

and to clarify my other statement, when you check your desktop settings, it shows that I have two monitors, as i have two boxes showing the two screens relative size, but clickling the option to "extend my windows desktop to this monitor", it still displays the no signal.

I too, doubt that it is the cabling, as I just bought it, and it appears to be working on some kind of level (displaying two monitors). The first cable you posted is indeed the cable I should be using, however it is for a 18-pin DVI, and I need a 24-pin DVI. Also, I essentially have created the cable, with the double DVI/adapter combo.

Maybe I am just missing a critical step in this? It seems like everything works to a point, but stops short of actually displaying on it.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

its been a few days is this still an issue


----------



## GlobalChalet (Nov 24, 2011)

Yes, I have yet to get this to work. I am looking into getting a new computer with hdmi support, but that is still not until after December, if you could help, that would be great.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

is there a pc mode in the settings? also you may have to play around with different screen resolutions for it to display


----------

